# لماذا أراد اليهود قتل السيد المسيح؟



## Jesus Son 261 (22 فبراير 2010)

*سلام و نعمة رب المجد تكون معكم

السؤال محور الموضوع

لماذا أراد اليهود قتل السيد المسيح؟

نسرد بعض الحوارات بين المسيح و اليهود





انجيل متي

41 وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: 
42 «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ». 
43 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً قَائِلاً: 
44 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ 
45 فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟» 
46 فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً.

أنقر للتوسيع...





انجيل يوحنا 8

13 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ: «أَنْتَ تَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِكَ. شَهَادَتُكَ لَيْسَتْ حَقّاً». 
14 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي حَقٌّ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَتَيْتُ وَإِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فلاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ آتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ. 
15 أَنْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ تَدِينُونَ أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ أَدِينُ أَحَداً. 
16 وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَقٌّ لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 
17 وَأَيْضاً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّ شَهَادَةَ رَجُلَيْنِ حَقٌّ. 
18 أَنَا هُوَ الشَّاهِدُ لِنَفْسِي وَيَشْهَدُ لِي الآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي». 
19 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ هُوَ أَبُوكَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَنِي أَنَا وَلاَ أَبِي. لَوْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضاً». 
20 هَذَا الْكلاَمُ قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ فِي الْخِزَانَةِ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ. وَلَمْ يُمْسِكْهُ أَحَدٌ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ جَاءَتْ بَعْدُ. 
21 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «أَنَا أَمْضِي وَسَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَتَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطِيَّتِكُمْ. حَيْثُ أَمْضِي أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا» 
22 فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْتُلُ نَفْسَهُ حَتَّى يَقُولُ: حَيْثُ أَمْضِي أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا؟» 
23 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: « أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِنْ فَوْقُ. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. 
24 فَقُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ». 
25 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ مَا أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِ. 
26 إِنَّ لِي أَشْيَاءَ كَثِيرَةً أَتَكَلَّمُ وَأَحْكُمُ بِهَا مِنْ نَحْوِكُمْ لَكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ حَقٌّ. وَأَنَا مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْهُ فَهَذَا أَقُولُهُ لِلْعَالَمِ». 
27 وَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ عَنِ الآبِ.

أنقر للتوسيع...





انجيل يوحنا 8 أيضا

32 وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ». 
33 أَجَابُوهُ: «إِنَّنَا ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَلَمْ نُسْتَعْبَدْ لأَحَدٍ قَطُّ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: إِنَّكُمْ تَصِيرُونَ أَحْرَاراً؟» 
34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ.

أنقر للتوسيع...


نستنتج من كل هذه الآيات و غيرها ان اليهود تآمروا علي المسيح و كانوا يحاولون تجربته بشكل مستمر
الا انه كان يوبخهم دائما




			و من نفس الاصحاح

51 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». 
52 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «الآنَ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ بِكَ شَيْطَاناً. قَدْ مَاتَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ وَأَنْتَ تَقُولُ: «إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَذُوقَ الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». 
53 أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي مَاتَ. وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ مَاتُوا. مَنْ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ؟» 
54 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئاً. أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلَهُكُمْ 
55 وَلَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَعْرِفُهُ. وَإِنْ قُلْتُ إِنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ أَكُونُ مِثْلَكُمْ كَاذِباً لَكِنِّي أَعْرِفُهُ وَأَحْفَظُ قَوْلَهُ. 
56 أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ». 
57 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟» 
58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». 
59 فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا.

أنقر للتوسيع...


فهم اليهود كلام المسيح "قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن"

فهمن هو الكائن من الازل و الي الأبد غير الله؟

فرفعوا الحجارة ليرجموه لأنهم يرون أنه ساوي نفسه بالله

و من أمثلة هذا




			متي 9

1 فَدَخَلَ السَّفِينَةَ وَاجْتَازَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى مَدِينَتِهِ. 
2 وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحاً عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ». 
3 وَإِذَا قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ قَدْ قَالُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ: «هَذَا يُجَدِّفُ!» 
4 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ فَقَالَ: «لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟ 
5 أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ أَنْ يُقَالَ: مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ: قُمْ وَامْشِ؟ 
6 وَلَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لاِبْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا» - حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!»

أنقر للتوسيع...


أيضا رأي اليهود غفران المسيح للخطايا بأنه مساواه لنفسه بالله
فقالوا انه يجدف




			يوحنا 5

16 وَلِهَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْرُدُونَ يَسُوعَ وَيَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ عَمِلَ هَذَا فِي سَبْتٍ. 
17 فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ». 
18 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.

أنقر للتوسيع...


ها هم اليهود يرون ان المسيح يساوي نفسه بالله فأرادوا قتله

هذا رأي الكتاب المقدس من خلال آياته و أحداثه

اذا كان لأحد رأي آخر فليتفضّل بطرحه و مناقشته بالدليل*​


----------



## لاهوت دفاعى (22 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر على البحث الجميل و مسكين من يحاول اللف و الدوران حول الكتاب المقدس فانه هو الكتاب الذى كسر كل المطارق


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (23 فبراير 2010)

*هذا دليل آخر علي انهم صلبوه لأنه قال انه ابن الله و انه ملك اليهود

متي 27

39 وَكَانَ الْمُجْتَازُونَ يُجَدِّفُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَهُزُّونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ 
40 قَائِلِينَ: «يَا نَاقِضَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَبَانِيَهُ فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ خَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ! إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَانْزِلْ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ!». 
41 وَكَذَلِكَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضاً وَهُمْ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ مَعَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَالُوا: 
42 «خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهَا». إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ! 
43 قَدِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيُنْقِذْهُ الآنَ إِنْ أَرَادَهُ! لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللَّهِ!».

مرقس 15 32

32 لِيَنْزِلِ الآنَ الْمَسِيحُ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ لِنَرَى وَنُؤْمِنَ». وَاللَّذَانِ صُلِبَا مَعَهُ كَانَا يُعَيِّرَانِهِ.

لوقا 23

1 فَقَامَ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِهِمْ وَجَاءُوا بِهِ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ 
2 وَابْتَدَأُوا يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّنَا وَجَدْنَا هَذَا يُفْسِدُ الأُمَّةَ وَيَمْنَعُ أَنْ تُعْطَى جِزْيَةٌ لِقَيْصَرَ قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ هُوَ مَسِيحٌ مَلِكٌ». 
3 فَسَأَلَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟» فَأَجَابَهُ: «أَنْتَ تَقُولُ».

يوحنا 19

19 وَكَتَبَ بِيلاَطُسُ عُنْوَاناً وَوَضَعَهُ عَلَى الصَّلِيبِ. وَكَانَ مَكْتُوباً: «يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ». 
20 فَقَرَأَ هَذَا الْعُنْوَانَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ لأَنَّ الْمَكَانَ الَّذِي صُلِبَ فِيهِ يَسُوعُ كَانَ قَرِيباً مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ. وَكَانَ مَكْتُوباً بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ وَالْيُونَانِيَّةِ وَاللَّاتِينِيَّةِ. 
21 فَقَالَ رُؤَسَاءُ كَهَنَةِ الْيَهُودِ لِبِيلاَطُسَ: «لاَ تَكْتُبْ: مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ بَلْ: إِنَّ ذَاكَ قَالَ أَنَا مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ». 
22 أَجَابَ بِيلاَطُسُ: «مَا كَتَبْتُ قَدْ كَتَبْتُ».


كل هذا معناه ان اليهود سلّموا المسيح ليصلب لأنه قاله انه ابن الله
و ملك اليهود

و طبعا من المعروف عند اليهود ان الله هو ملكهم
و انه سيتجسّد و يأتي

لكنهم اعتقدوا انهم سيأتي في ملك أرضي و مملكة أرضية

لك المسيح قال "مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم"

*


----------



## السيل الجرار (23 فبراير 2010)

*الأستاذ
Jesus Son 261
شكرًا على الموضوع
وإن شاء الله سوف أرد على ما ذكرت 
فصبرًا 
..

أرجو من كل الزملاء المحافظة على هدوء جو الحوار

وأسأل الله أن يهديَنا لما اختُلِف فيه من الحق بإذنه
..
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2010)

> *وإن شاء الله سوف أرد على ما ذكرت *


الرد يكون رد مسيحى من التفاسير المسيحية ، لا من عندياتك​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (23 فبراير 2010)

*


molka molkan قال:




الرد يكون رد مسيحى من التفاسير المسيحية ، لا من عندياتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


متخافش هو اكيد قرأ القوانين في المنتدي كويس

هو بس تلاقيه بيراجع الشيخ جوجل في الموضوع قبل ما يتحفنا بالردود*​


----------



## السيل الجرار (23 فبراير 2010)

​


molka molkan قال:


> الرد يكون رد مسيحى من التفاسير المسيحية ، لا من عندياتك
> ​




*أولاً:
**أظن أن المطالب بذلك هو الطرف الذي يعتقد بما في هذه التفاسير للجواب عن الشبهات
وليس أنا
**..

ثانيًا:
**إذا كنت سأنقل عن المفسرين فما فائدة السؤال أصلاً ؟؟*
*..

ثالثًا:
الأستاذ صاحب الموضوع ما التزم هذا الشرط في نقوله 
فيف تلزمني أنا به ؟؟
..

رابعًا:
ردي سيكون من نصوص الكتاب المقدس
بما يتطلب منكم تفسيره وليس أنا الذي أنقل تفسيره
وإلا فما فائدة الحوار ؟؟
..

خامسًا:
النصوص التي سأنقلها لا أظن أنها تحتاج إلى كبير عناء في فهمها
بل سأنقل الواضح منها فقط 
..

أخيرًا:
لا أظن أن الجانب المسيحي يلتزم بهذا الشرط في شبهاته حول الإسلام
..

*​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 فبراير 2010)

*لا بنلتزم به جدا*
*واحنا فى صدد المسيحيات الان فممنوع التتطرق للاسلاميات*
*ثانيا كل الادلة دى بتقول ان يسوع قدم للمحاكمة لانه قال عنه نفسه انه ابن الله مساويا نفسه بالله *
*هل هناك تهم اخرى منسوبة اليه*
*ايوة *
*حرض الناس ضد قيصر وانهم ميدفعوش الجزية*
*هل هناك تهم منسوبة اليه تانية*
*ايوة *
*كسر السبت هو وتلاميذه*
*ليس معنى ان هناك تهم اخرى ان تلغى التهمة الاساسية *
*التهمة الاساسية التى شق فيها رئيس الكهنة ثوبه هى لما قال له *
*اانت المسيح ابن الله الحى*
*قال انا هو وسنتظرون ابن الانسان اتيا فى سحاب السماء *
*شق ثوبه وقال ماحاجتنا بعد لشهود قد جدف*
*ياريت نبقى عقلانين شوية *


----------



## apostle.paul (23 فبراير 2010)

*والنصوص الانجيلية مش محتاجة تفسير اطرح ماتريده من نصوص ونشوف التهم المنسوبة ليسوع وبها قدم للمحاكمة*
*وفى الاول هل عندك اعتراض على هذا؟*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (23 فبراير 2010)

*لحظة لحظة لحظة

من فضلك شمس الحق بالراحة علي الاخ المحاور في الموضوع عشان الموضوع يتفهم بالشكل المطلوب

شوف يا عزيزي .. انت قلت




			أولاً:
أظن أن المطالب بذلك هو الطرف الذي يعتقد بما في هذه التفاسير للجواب عن الشبهات
وليس أنا
..

ثانيًا:
إذا كنت سأنقل عن المفسرين فما فائدة السؤال أصلاً ؟؟
..

ثالثًا:
الأستاذ صاحب الموضوع ما التزم هذا الشرط في نقوله 
فيف تلزمني أنا به ؟؟

رابعًا:
ردي سيكون من نصوص الكتاب المقدس
بما يتطلب منكم تفسيره وليس أنا الذي أنقل تفسيره
وإلا فما فائدة الحوار ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حبيبي لم يلزمك أحد بنقل تفاسيرنا

كل المطلوب هو انك عندما تفسّر اي نص
يكون تفسيرك استنادا الي تفاسيرنا
يعني متفسرش من دماغك

لكن لو مش عاوز تجيب تفاسير براحتك

لكن تسألنا و احنا نحط تفسير الآيات اللي هتذكر في النص

يعني كل ما في الموضوع ان ممنوع تفسّر آيات الكتاب المقدس من دماغك و حسب اعتقادك




			خامسًا:
النصوص التي سأنقلها لا أظن أنها تحتاج إلى كبير عناء في فهمها
بل سأنقل الواضح منها فقط 
..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا حبيبي مفيش حاجة اسمها كدة
دا ممكن يكون مجرد اعتقاد في دماغك ان النص سهل

لكن النص في الكتاب المقدس مترابط و مرتبط باحداث سابقة و احداث قادمة و هكذا

يعني التفسير مش بيكون مجرد تفسير لغوي

التفسير بيكون شرح للموقف
زي ما تقول كدة نزول الآية "بالالفاظ الاسلامية"

فهمت؟




			أخيرًا:
لا أظن أن الجانب المسيحي يلتزم بهذا الشرط في شبهاته حول الإسلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا هذا ليس له دخل في موضوعنا

ثانيا كلامك غير صحيح اطلاقا

نحن نلتزم المصادر الاسلامية و المفسرين المسلمين في تفسير آيات القرآن
ولا نفسّر من اعتقاداتنا اطلاقا

ستجد في كل المواضيع اللي تذكر نصوص قرآنية

مرفق بها تفاسير لمفسرين معتمدين و كبار
مثل القرطبي و الطبري و ابن كثير و الجلالين

ياريت تدخل في الموضوع بدون مقدمات كتير من فضلك

منتظرينك حبيبي لتعرف الحق

"تعرفون الحق و الحق يحرركم"​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (24 فبراير 2010)

*يا لهوي كل دا بتبحث في جوجل؟

عموما آدينا مستنيين

و خد راحتك ع الآخر
ان شالله تدخل الجامعة مخصوص تدرس الموضوع دا

صدقني نستناك لغاية ما تتخرج بالشهادة الكبيرة ان شاء الله​*


----------



## Alcrusader (24 فبراير 2010)

الكتاب المقدس معصوم من خطأ بما يتعلق بالحقيقة التي تعنى بالخلص.

فتش أد ما بدك، حى ترجع ع نقطة الصفر.......


----------



## apostle.paul (24 فبراير 2010)

*انت هنا علشان تناقش التهمة المنسوبة ليسوع وبها قدم للمحاكمة*
*مش اعلان المسيح عن لاهوته*
*متدخلش المواضيع فى بعض ركز فى النقطة اللى انت طلبت منا اننا نناقشها معاك*
*لو مش قادر تجيب دليل غير ان التهمة الرئيسية ادعاء الالوهية ومساوية الله *
*ياريت تنسحب بهدوء دون اللجوء لتغير ضفة الموضوع *


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2010)

ارجو اتباع قوانين القسم لكى لا يتم حذف المشاركات والأعضاء


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع عن " لماذا أراد اليهود قتل السيد المسيح؟ " وليس عن مناقشة الوهية المسيح نفسها !


----------



## My Rock (24 فبراير 2010)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة
الموضوع هو لماذا اراد اليهود صلب المسيح. الرجاء الإلتزام بالموضوع


----------



## السيل الجرار (24 فبراير 2010)

*على فكرة أنا مستعد للنقاش حول أي نقطة تتعلق بالعقيدة النصرانية
علشان الظرفاء يبطلوا دندنة حول الانسحاب وغيره
اللي عاوز ينسحب يتفضل
واللي مش قادر يجاوب يسكت
..*



Molka Molkan قال:


> الموضوع عن " لماذا أراد اليهود قتل السيد المسيح؟ " وليس عن مناقشة الوهية المسيح نفسها !



*ليه أرادوا قتله ؟
قالوا أنه ادعى الألوهية

ما أنا عارف أنهم قالوا كده وفهموا كده 
(حسب الكتاب المقدس وإن كان عندي ما يخالف ذلك أيضًا من الكتاب المقدس)

لكن المهم 
هل هذه التهمة صحيحة أم هي مجرد دعوى يهودية لطلب المسيح وصلبه ؟؟!! 

يعني هل فعلاً ادعى الألوهية ؟
لا وألف لا ومن كتابكم أنتم
..

لا يوجد نص واحد صريح يدعي فيه المسيح أنه هو الله أو أنه إله أو إنه ليس بإنسان أو أنه أقنوم من الأقانيم أو قال للناس اعبدوني
..

يبقى النقاش حول دعوى اليهود هل هو صحيح أم لا ؟؟

ولو كان الحوار حول مجرد إثبات دعوى اليهود فقط دون التطرق لصحته من عدمه لانتهى الحوار قبل أن يبدأ

أما من يريد الفصل بين ما ادعاه المسيح وبين ما اتهمه اليهود به
فيدل على أنه لم يدخل في حوارات على أرض الواقع أصلاً
يعني لو واحد بيسألك مش هتقول بلاش النقطة دي
والموضوع كله مبني على النقطة دي
..

الموضوه سهل وبسيط جدًا
لو هناك نص عن المسيح يثبت ما ادعاه اليهود عليه كان بها
وإلا فدعوى اليهود باطلة وفهمهم فاسد
ويكون سبب طلبهم له ليس ادعاءه الألوهية كما زعموا بل شيء آخر
وليس ثمة شيء آخر إلا النبوة والرسالة
وهذا منصوص عليه في الكتاب المقدس
**هذا ما أردت الوصول إليه
**..

**إن أردتم الانتقال للنقطة التالية ومناقشة الأدلة لا مانع عندي
لكني أعتبر عدم الجواب إثباتًا لما أقول
..*
*
الأستاذ My Rock
أرجو عدم حذف هذه المشاركة
لأنني أعتبر ذلك من صلب الموضوع
..
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 فبراير 2010)

السيل الجرار قال:


> *
> 
> الموضوه سهل وبسيط جدًا
> لو هناك نص عن المسيح يثبت ما ادعاه اليهود عليه كان بها
> ...



الاخ الجرار 

سلام الله معك 

كتب لك الاخوة اكثر من مرة ان الموضوع هو ( لماذا حاول اليهود قتل المسيح ) ، فلماذا تعرج على ( اعلان لاهوته من عدمه ) ؟؟؟

نحن لا نتكلم عن ظنون او من ادمغتنا .

محاكمة السيد المسيح مسجلة في الانجيل بالتفصيل ، تفضل اقرأ 

متى الاصحاح 26

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/26

مرقس الاصحاح 14

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Mark/14

لوقا الاصحاح 22 و 23

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/22

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/23

وقل لنا من الكتاب المقدس ، ما هي التهمة الموجهة للسيد يسوع المسيح في المحاكمة ؟؟؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (24 فبراير 2010)

*



			يعني هل فعلاً ادعى الألوهية ؟
لا وألف لا ومن كتابكم أنتم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما رأيك ان تبدأ بالنفي عن طريق نفي الآيات اللي انا ذكرتها في الموضوع
و اللي بتصور حوارات بين اليهود و المسيح

و اللي قالوا فيها بلسانهم انه بيجدف؟




			لا يوجد نص واحد صريح يدعي فيه المسيح أنه هو الله أو أنه إله أو إنه ليس بإنسان أو أنه أقنوم من الأقانيم أو قال للناس اعبدوني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يابن الناس ركّز
دا مش موضوعنا

موضوعنا هو السبب اللي في دماغ اليهود
اللي في راس اليهود

انا جبتلك آيات
ناقشها و اثبت من خلالها
او هات آيات من عندك و اثبت




			يبقى النقاش حول دعوى اليهود هل هو صحيح أم لا ؟؟

ولو كان الحوار حول مجرد إثبات دعوى اليهود فقط دون التطرق لصحته من عدمه لانتهى الحوار قبل أن يبدأ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بصراحة انا مش فاهم منك حاجة خالص




			أما من يريد الفصل بين ما ادعاه المسيح وبين ما اتهمه اليهود به
فيدل على أنه لم يدخل في حوارات على أرض الواقع أصلاً
يعني لو واحد بيسألك مش هتقول بلاش النقطة دي
والموضوع كله مبني على النقطة دي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


برده مش فاهم




			لو هناك نص عن المسيح يثبت ما ادعاه اليهود عليه كان بها
وإلا فدعوى اليهود باطلة وفهمهم فاسد
ويكون سبب طلبهم له ليس ادعاءه الألوهية كما زعموا بل شيء آخر
وليس ثمة شيء آخر إلا النبوة والرسالة
وهذا منصوص عليه في الكتاب المقدس
هذا ما أردت الوصول إليه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله ينوّر عليك
هو دا اللي نناقشه

لكن لاحظ
نتكلم عن الآيات التي تتحدث عن "حوار بين المسيح و اليهود"
و نناقشها
و التي تثبت تصريحه بالالوهية




			إن أردتم الانتقال للنقطة التالية ومناقشة الأدلة لا مانع عندي
لكني أعتبر عدم الجواب إثباتًا لما أقول
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الجواب انا وضعته في موضوعي الذي انت تجاهلته تماما
لكن لا مانع في التكرار

آدي بعض المواقف اللي يسوع قال فيه انه هو الله




			انجيل متي

41 وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: 
42 «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ». 
43 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً قَائِلاً: 
44 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ 
45 فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟» 
46 فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً.

أنقر للتوسيع...





انجيل يوحنا 8

51 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». 
52 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «الآنَ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ بِكَ شَيْطَاناً. قَدْ مَاتَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ وَأَنْتَ تَقُولُ: «إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَذُوقَ الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». 
53 أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي مَاتَ. وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ مَاتُوا. مَنْ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ؟» 
54 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئاً. أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلَهُكُمْ 
55 وَلَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَعْرِفُهُ. وَإِنْ قُلْتُ إِنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ أَكُونُ مِثْلَكُمْ كَاذِباً لَكِنِّي أَعْرِفُهُ وَأَحْفَظُ قَوْلَهُ. 
56 أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ». 
57 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟» 
58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». 
59 فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا.

أنقر للتوسيع...





متي 9

1 فَدَخَلَ السَّفِينَةَ وَاجْتَازَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى مَدِينَتِهِ. 
2 وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحاً عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ». 
3 وَإِذَا قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ قَدْ قَالُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ: «هَذَا يُجَدِّفُ!» 
4 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ فَقَالَ: «لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟ 
5 أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ أَنْ يُقَالَ: مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ: قُمْ وَامْشِ؟ 
6 وَلَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لاِبْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا» - حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!»

أنقر للتوسيع...





يوحنا 5

16 وَلِهَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْرُدُونَ يَسُوعَ وَيَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ عَمِلَ هَذَا فِي سَبْتٍ. 
17 فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ». 
18 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما رأيك ان تبدأ فقط بهذه الآيات

و بعد ما تخليها نبقي نضع الجزء الثاني منها​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (24 فبراير 2010)

*جميع الاخوة المشاركين في الموضوع

توضيح بسيط

زي ما قال الاخ السيل الجرار

الموضوع يدور حول

اعلان يسوع عن لاهوته أمام اليهود .. و ادراكهم لهذا المعني .. و انهم ارادوا صلبه لهذا السبب​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2010)

> *ليه أرادوا قتله ؟
> قالوا أنه ادعى الألوهية
> 
> ما أنا عارف أنهم قالوا كده وفهموا كده *



انتهى كلامك بهذة الجملة
طالما انك انت عارف انهم قالوا كدة وادعوا كدة يبقى عرفنا الأجابة على السؤال الأساسى فى الموضوع وهو



> *لماذا أراد اليهود قتل السيد المسيح؟*


وكانت الإجابة منا والتصديق منك على انهم فهموا انه ادعى الألوهية

اشكرك بشدة على النهاية
وارجو ان لا تغامر بعضويتك معنا
​


----------



## apostle.paul (24 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا على الاعتراف الصريح*


----------



## السيل الجرار (24 فبراير 2010)

​


السيل الجرار قال:


> *اليهود أمسكوا يسوع وسلموه إلى رئيس الكهنة لكي يصلبه
> لكنه لم يجد له على يصلبه عليها
> حط ألف خط تحت دي
> **لكنهم أصروا على صلبه
> ...


*اليهود أمسكوا يسوع وسلموه إلى رئيس الكهنة لكي يصلبه*
* لكنه لم يجد علة يصلبه عليها *
* حط ألف خط تحت دي*
*لكنهم أصروا على صلبه *
* لماذا يا ترى و**أين دعوى اليهود إذن ؟؟
..
*​


----------



## My Rock (24 فبراير 2010)

أخر تحذير
الموضوع ع سبب طلب اليهود بصلب المسيح
اي خروج قادم سيعرض العضو للمعاقبة


----------



## السيل الجرار (24 فبراير 2010)

*نأتي إلى مناقشة ما ورد في أصل الموضوع
..
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2010)

> *نأتي إلى مناقشة ما ورد في أصل الموضوع*


*تأتي إلى مناقشة ما ورد في أصل الموضوع* *من المصادر المسيحية فقط*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2010)

تأتى الإجابة النصية السريعة جدا من اليهود 

فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه *لانه* لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله 
(يو  5 :  18)

يقتلوه *لانه* لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله
يقتلوه *لانه* لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله
يقتلوه *لانه* لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله
يقتلوه *لانه* لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله
يقتلوه *لانه* لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله​


----------



## apostle.paul (24 فبراير 2010)

*عزيزى قولنالك كذا مرة متخدش الموضوع بعيد عن هدفه*
*مش عارف تناقشه انسحب بهدوء وريح نفسك وريحنا *
*الانجيل واضح واعطى السبب بوضوح ليه الاعيب والطرق الشيطانية اللى انت قاعد تعملها دى *
*خليك دوغرى علشان نحترمك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2010)

اية دة يا راجل ؟
مش تقول لى انك رديت على كلامى ؟؟ طيب انا  لم اعلم به ، مش تقول لى انت ؟
دا انت تمااااااام اوى كدة
تعالى للى قلته




> *أولاً:
> **أظن أن المطالب بذلك هو الطرف الذي يعتقد بما في هذه التفاسير للجواب عن الشبهات
> وليس أنا*


أولا : لا تعتقد بتاتا فى المسيحيات !
ثانيا : كلامك خطأ تام وفاحش ، لأن تفسيراتك غير مقبوله لنا وحتى الحذف غير الكلى لها غير مقبول بل الحذف الكلى النهائى !




> *
> ثانيًا:
> **إذا كنت سأنقل عن المفسرين فما فائدة السؤال أصلاً ؟؟*



سؤال اية ؟؟
تقصد السؤال محل الموضوع ؟؟ 
لو كدة
يبقى هات من المفسرين عكس اللى اتقال فى الموضوع !

اما لو كان سؤالك انت

فالأجابة على الإقتباس اعلاه هى

" قول لنفسك " !!




> *ثالثًا:
> الأستاذ صاحب الموضوع ما التزم هذا الشرط في نقوله
> فيف تلزمني أنا به ؟؟*



أولا : الإستاذ صاحب الموضوع مسيحيى اما انت فلا
ثانيا : الأستاذ صاحب الموضوع تفسيره مسيحى اما انت فلا
ثالثا : الأستاذ صاحب الموضوع لم يخالف التفاسير اما انت فلا

رابعا : لا الزمك فقط به بل اصر عليه لأنه من قوانين القسم !




> *رابعًا:
> ردي سيكون من نصوص الكتاب المقدس
> بما يتطلب منكم تفسيره وليس أنا الذي أنقل تفسيره
> وإلا فما فائدة الحوار ؟؟*



نعم من الكتاب المقدس فقط فقط فقط
إذا ليس مسموح لك ان تكتف رأيك نهائيا
وهذا ما خالفته

الحوار له متطلبات إذا كنت لا تعرفها فينبغى ان تتلمذ فى الحوارات العلمية اولا
​



> *خامسًا:
> النصوص التي سأنقلها لا أظن أنها تحتاج إلى كبير عناء في فهمها
> بل سأنقل الواضح منها فقط *


أولا : قلت لك " لا تظن فى المسيحيات " !!
ثانيا : ههه مع المسلم تتطلب جهدا كبيرا جدا للرقى لمثل هذة الكلمات 
ثالثا : لو إختلافنا فى " الواضح منها فقط " من سيكون الفيصل ؟؟
هل انت ؟ ، هل نحن ؟



> *
> أخيرًا:
> لا أظن أن الجانب المسيحي يلتزم بهذا الشرط في شبهاته حول الإسلام*



يا راجل يا طيب ، عيب عليك ، حرام عليك

دا كل الحوارات تقريبا لا تخلوا من التفاسير والأحاديث والنصوص القرآنية

ولو لقيت غير كدة بلغ مشرف القسم وقبل ان تخرج من الموضوع ( مجازا ) سوف تحذف المشاركة

عيب عليك​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 فبراير 2010)

واضح ان الاخ خرج عن المألوف لدرجة حذف مشاركاته و طرده

مع ان الموضوع اصلا منتهي و هو قال كلمة الفصل فيه


----------



## Alcrusader (25 فبراير 2010)

هو يشارع في قضية خاسرة أصلاً.......
هيدا ما عام يلاقي موضوع يشارع عليه، كمن يبلط البحر.......


----------



## joker46 (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## عارف (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مسألة ادعاء المسيح الالوهية قد وناقش المسيح هذه النقطة مع اليهود وقدم لهم التبرير
 ((أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ:"لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا"*يوحنا ١٠ : ٣٤*[font=&quot]‏أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: "أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟[/font]*يوحنا ١٠ *: ٣٥[font=&quot]‏إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لأُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ، وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ،[/font]
نحن لا نفسر الانجيل ولاحظ كيف ان المسيح لم يقل لهم بانه الله المتجسد
ومن لم يعجبة فليذهب للجحيم
بل قدم تبرير وهو انه صارت اليه كلمة الرب فصار اله وانه ليس الوحيد الذى اختص بهذا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

عارف قال:


> مسألة ادعاء المسيح الالوهية قد وناقش المسيح هذه النقطة مع اليهود وقدم لهم التبرير
> ((أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ:"لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا"*يوحنا 10 : 34*[font=&quot]‏أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: "أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟





عارف قال:


> *يوحنا 10 *: 35[font=&quot]‏إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لأُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ، وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ،[/font]
> نحن لا نفسر الانجيل ولاحظ كيف ان المسيح لم يقل لهم بانه الله المتجسد
> ومن لم يعجبة فليذهب للجحيم
> بل قدم تبرير وهو انه صارت اليه كلمة الرب فصار اله وانه ليس الوحيد الذى اختص بهذا


أ*خى السيد المسيح هو الله المتجسد ولو كره الكارهون والأدله لاحصر لها على ذلك وهناك أكثر من موضوع فى هذا المنتدى سدل بالأدله القاطعه أن المسيح هو الله وأنه شخصيا قال ذلك.
أما إذا كنت تريد معرفة تفسير معنى قول السيد المسيح الذى أوردته فضع سؤالك فى موضوع منفصل وسنجيبك

*[/FONT]


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

عارف قال:


> مسألة ادعاء المسيح الالوهية قد وناقش المسيح هذه النقطة مع اليهود وقدم لهم التبرير
> ((أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ:"لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا"*يوحنا ١٠ : ٣٤*[font=&quot]‏أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: "أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوبًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟


​


عارف قال:


> *يوحنا ١٠ *: ٣٥[font=&quot]‏إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لأُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ، وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ،[/font]
> نحن لا نفسر الانجيل ولاحظ كيف ان المسيح لم يقل لهم بانه الله المتجسد
> ومن لم يعجبة فليذهب للجحيم
> بل قدم تبرير وهو انه صارت اليه كلمة الرب فصار اله وانه ليس الوحيد الذى اختص بهذا



بص هقولك حاجة حلوة
السؤال بتاع الموضوع اهو

لماذا أراد اليهود قتل السيد المسيح؟

جاوب عليه
لو جاوبت زي محنا جاوبنا يبقى حلو و شكرا
لو جاوبت بحاجة تاني ممكن نتناقش
ل قولت كلام برة الموضوع هتاخد حظر

السؤال : لماذا أراد اليهود قتل السيد المسيح؟​[/FONT]


----------



## عارف (23 أكتوبر 2010)

انا لم اخرج من صلب الموضوع 
تريد الجواب 
تأمر اليهود لقتل السيد المسيح سببه الرئيسى صراع حول السلطة والبقاء اقراء كتابك المقدس 

[font=&quot]٤٧[/font][font=&quot]‏فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعًا وَقَالُوا:"مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هذَا الإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً[/font]

يوحنا ١١ : ٤٨
[font=&quot]٤٨[/font][font=&quot]‏إِنْ تَرَكْنَاهُ هكَذَا يُؤْمِنُ الْجَمِيعُ بِهِ، فَيَأْتِي [/font][font=&quot]الرُّومَانِيُّونَ وَيَأْخُذُونَ مَوْضِعَنَا وَأُمَّتَنَا".[/font][font=&quot][/font]
يوحنا ١١ : ٤٩
[font=&quot]٤٩[/font][font=&quot]‏فَقَالَ لَهُمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ، وَهُوَ قَيَافَا، كَانَ رَئِيسًا لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ:"أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ شَيْئًا،[/font][font=&quot][/font]
يوحنا ١١ : ٥٠
[font=&quot]٥٠[/font][font=&quot]‏وَلاَ تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَهْلِكَ الأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا!".[/font]


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

عارف قال:


> انا لم اخرج من صلب الموضوع
> تريد الجواب
> تأمر اليهود لقتل السيد المسيح سببه الرئيسى صراع حول السلطة والبقاء اقراء كتابك المقدس
> 
> [font=&quot]٤٧





عارف قال:


> [font=&quot]‏فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعًا وَقَالُوا:"مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هذَا الإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً[/font]
> 
> يوحنا ١١ : ٤٨
> [font=&quot]٤٨[/font][font=&quot]‏إِنْ تَرَكْنَاهُ هكَذَا يُؤْمِنُ الْجَمِيعُ بِهِ، فَيَأْتِي [/font][font=&quot]الرُّومَانِيُّونَ وَيَأْخُذُونَ مَوْضِعَنَا وَأُمَّتَنَا".[/font][font=&quot][/font]
> ...



*صراع حول السلطة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لا غلط ! 
قتلوه لانهم اتهموه بالتجديف على اسم الله عندما اعترف انه ابن الله 

فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ».
فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ

يوحنا 5: 17-18 ​*[/font]


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_*السؤال هو: لماذا اراد اليهود قتل المسيح ؟*_

_*الاجابه: لانه اراد تدمير هيكل الرب وبناءه من جديد.*_

_*الدليل:*_
_*انجيل متي  اصحاح 26 *_

_*57 والذين امسكوا يسوع مضوا به الى قيافا رئيس الكهنة حيث اجتمع الكتبة والشيوخ.*__* 58 واما بطرس فتبعه من بعيد الى دار رئيس الكهنة فدخل الى داخل وجلس بين الخدام لينظر النهاية.*_<A name=ver59>_* 59 وكان رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ والمجمع كله يطلبون شهادة زور على يسوع لكي يقتلوه.*<A name=ver60>*60 فلم يجدوا.ومع انه جاء شهود زور كثيرون لم يجدوا.ولكن اخيرا تقدم شاهدا زور*_<A name=ver61>_* 61 وقالا.هذا قال اني اقدر ان انقض هيكل الله وفي ثلاثة ايام ابنيه.*_<A name=ver62>_* 62 فقام رئيس الكهنة وقال له اما تجيب بشيء.ماذا يشهد به هذان عليك.*_<A name=ver63>_* 63 واما يسوع فكان ساكتا.فاجاب رئيس الكهنة وقال له استحلفك بالله الحي ان تقول لنا هل انت المسيح ابن الله.*_<A name=ver64>_* 64 قال له يسوع انت قلت.وايضا اقول لكم من الان تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة واتيا على سحاب السماء.*_<A name=ver65>_* 65 فمزق رئيس الكهنة حينئذ ثيابه قائلا قد جدف.ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهود.ها قد سمعتم تجديفه.*_<A name=ver66>_* 66 ماذا ترون.فاجابوا وقالوا انه مستوجب الموت.*_<A name=ver67>_* 67 حينئذ بصقوا في وجهه ولكموه.واخرون لطموه*_<A name=ver68>_* 68 قائلين تنبا لنا ايها المسيح من ضربك*_

*من الشاهد نفهم الاتي :*

*طلب اليهود شهود سماهم العهد الجديد شهود زور .*

*تقدم شاهدا زور وكانت هذه شهادتهم :*

_*هذا قال اني اقدر ان انقض هيكل الله وفي ثلاثة ايام ابنيه*_


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> انا لم اخرج من صلب الموضوع



بل خرجت



> تريد الجواب
> تأمر اليهود لقتل السيد المسيح سببه الرئيسى صراع حول السلطة والبقاء اقراء كتابك المقدس
> 
> ٤٧‏فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعًا وَقَالُوا:"مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هذَا الإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقني اني اشفق عليك
لا تفرق انت بين (لماذا) التي تعني (ما السبب)
و (لماذا) التي تعني (ما الهدف)

فما كتبته انت هو الهدف
أما عن السبب ، الحجة ، القانون الذي صلب بناء عليه
فاقرأ أيضًا كتابي المقدس

1- يوحنا 5
16 وَلِهَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْرُدُونَ يَسُوعَ وَيَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ عَمِلَ هَذَا فِي سَبْتٍ. 
17 فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ». 
18 *فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا *كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ *لأَنَّهُ* لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.​2- يوحنا 10
30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ». 
31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 
32 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 
33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ *فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً*»​
تاخد تاني ولا كفاية؟


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> من الشاهد نفهم الاتي :
> 
> طلب اليهود شهود سماهم العهد الجديد شهود زور .
> 
> ...


*طيب و ما الجديد الذي احضرته انت !! 
ما احنا قلنا سبب ارادة اليهود صلب المسيح انهم اتهموه بالتجديف على اسم الله فالمسيح قال ان له سلطان و بذلك عادل نفسه مع الله 

اما قصة الهيكل فالمسيح كان يقصد بها موته و قيامته بعد ثلاثة ايام "اني اقدر ان انقض هيكل الله وفي ثلاثة ايام ابنيه "
و لكنهم لم يفهموا مقصده بل فهموا انه يجدف على هيكل الرب 

​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندي قال:


> _*السؤال هو: لماذا اراد اليهود قتل المسيح ؟*_
> 
> _*الاجابه: لانه اراد تدمير هيكل الرب وبناءه من جديد.*_
> 
> ...



كلامك صحيح يا عزيزي
فهذه أحد الاسباب أيضًا
لكنها ليست السبب الوحيد
اقتبس من نفس الجزء الذي أحضرته انت

64 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضاً أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً عَلَى سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ». 
65 فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ حِينَئِذٍ ثِيَابَهُ قَائِلاً: «*قَدْ جَدَّفَ*! مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟ *هَا قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ تَجْدِيفَهُ!*​
لماذا مزّق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه؟
و ما التجديف الذي قال عنه رئيس الكهنة ان (قد جدّف ، ها قد سمعتم التجاديف)؟

التجديف هو ادعاء الالوهية و المجد في قوله (تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً عَلَى سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ)

فكلمة (ابن الانسان) وحدها كفيلة باثبات الموقف لما فيها على دليل الوهية
طبعا هتيجي تسألني ازاي (ابن الانسان) دليل الوهية ؟
بس انا هستناك لما تسأل و بعدين أقولك

وما رأيك في هذه المشاركة؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2427498&postcount=39

في انتظارك​


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*اولا انت هنا استشهدت بحادثه الرجم اي تتحدث عن السبب الذي اراد بسببه ان يرجمه اليهود و التي فلت منها رب المجد من اليهود و ليس حادثه الصلب 

فلو تكمل يوحنا 10 معي ستعلم ان السبب هو انه قال انه و الاب واحد وتعرف ان الرجم لم يحصل لان يسوع المسيح اله الكون فلت من ايدي مخلوقاته اليهود في هذه الحادثه 

الدليل : يوحنا 10 

 31 فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه. 32 اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة اريتكم من عند ابي.بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني. 33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها. 34 اجابهم يسوع اليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم انا قلت انكم الهة. 35 ان قال الهة لاولئك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله.ولا يمكن ان ينقض المكتوب. 36 فالذي قدسه الاب وارسله الى العالم اتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله. 37 ان كنت لست اعمل اعمال ابي فلا تؤمنوا بي. 38 ولكن ان كنت اعمل فان لم تؤمنوا بي فامنوا بالاعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا ان الاب في وانا فيه

    39 فطلبوا ايضا ان يمسكوه فخرج من ايديهم. 40 ومضى ايضا الى عبر الاردن الى المكان الذي كان يوحنا يعمد فيه اولا ومكث هناك. 41 فاتى اليه كثيرون وقالوا ان يوحنا لم يفعل اية واحدة.ولكن كل ما قاله يوحنا عن هذا كان حقا. 42 فامن كثيرون به هناك*_


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_*2- السبب الذي ذكرته هو السبب الرئيسي و الذي علي اساسه شهد شهداء الزور 
فلم يقول شهداء الزور في المحاكمه ان يسوع المسيح قال انه ابن الله او ان قال ملك يهود هذه اتت لاحقا بعد ان شهد شهداء الزور بقول ان المسيح اراد تدمير هيكل الرب و بناءه من جديد 

يعني بالعربي الفصيح يا زميل سن اوف جيسس هذا هو السبب الرئيسي للمحاكمه من اصلها *_


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

لقد صلبه اليهود لأنه جدف من وجهة نظرهم وقال أنه ابن الله وبذلك انتفت حاجتهم إلى شهود
لم يجدوا و مع انه جاء شهود زور كثيرون لم يجدوا و لكن اخيرا تقدم شاهدا زور* 61  و قالا هذا قال اني اقدر ان انقض هيكل الله و في ثلاثة ايام ابنيه* 62  فقام رئيس الكهنة و قال له اما تجيب بشيء ماذا يشهد به هذان عليك* 63  و اما يسوع فكان ساكتا فاجاب رئيس الكهنة و قال له استحلفك بالله الحي ان تقول لنا هل انت المسيح ابن الله* 64  قال له يسوع انت قلت و ايضا اقول لكم من الان تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة و اتيا على سحاب السماء* 65  فمزق رئيس الكهنة حينئذ ثيابه قائلا قد جدف ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهود ها قد سمعتم تجديفه* 66  ماذا ترون فاجابوا و قالوا انه مستوجب الموت  متى (26 : 60 -66)
وضح أن الشعب هاج وطالب بصلب المسيح بسبب قوله أنه ابن الله ومايهما فى حديثنا هنا ليس هو أسباب رئيس الكهنة أو أسباب شهود الزور ولكن مايهمنا هو الشعب اليهودى نفسه.


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> لقد صلبه اليهود لأنه جدف من وجهة نظرهم وقال أنه ابن الله وبذلك انتفت حاجتهم إلى شهود
> لم يجدوا و مع انه جاء شهود زور كثيرون لم يجدوا و لكن اخيرا تقدم شاهدا زور* 61 و قالا هذا قال اني اقدر ان انقض هيكل الله و في ثلاثة ايام ابنيه* 62 فقام رئيس الكهنة و قال له اما تجيب بشيء ماذا يشهد به هذان عليك* 63 و اما يسوع فكان ساكتا فاجاب رئيس الكهنة و قال له استحلفك بالله الحي ان تقول لنا هل انت المسيح ابن الله* 64 قال له يسوع انت قلت و ايضا اقول لكم من الان تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة و اتيا على سحاب السماء* 65 فمزق رئيس الكهنة حينئذ ثيابه قائلا قد جدف ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهود ها قد سمعتم تجديفه* 66 ماذا ترون فاجابوا و قالوا انه مستوجب الموت متى (26 : 60 -66)
> وضح أن الشعب هاج وطالب بصلب المسيح بسبب قوله أنه ابن الله ومايهما فى حديثنا هنا ليس هو أسباب رئيس الكهنة أو أسباب شهود الزور ولكن مايهمنا هو الشعب اليهودى نفسه.


 
هذا لا يعني انكارك ان السبب الرئيسي هو تدمير الهيكل هيكل الرب 
لان اليهود عايروا المسيح بذلك ايضا وهو علي الصليب قائلين :
(( قائلين يا ناقض الهيكل وبانيه في ثلاثة ايام خلّص نفسك.ان كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب.))

(( وكان المجتازون يجدفون عليه وهم يهزون رؤوسهم قائلين آه يا ناقض الهيكل وبانيه في ثلاثة ايام.))

اذا عاير اليهود ايضا المسيح بقولهم ياناقض الهيكل 

التهمه الرئيسيه و التي شهد عليها الشهود هي تدمير الهيكل 
فلماذا اراد اليهود قتل المسيح هي :
1- السبب الرئيسي و الاول هو نقض الهيكل هيكل الرب وهي التي شهد عليها الشهود 
2- اتهامه بأنه قال انه ابن الله
3- بأنه ملك يهود 

تدميروبناء الهيكل ===> ابن الله ===> ملك اليهود


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*وماذا بعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_*النبوؤات :*_

_*لا تسلمني الى مرام مضايقي لانه قد قام علي شهود زور و نافث ظلم( مز 27: 12 )
شهود زور يقومون و عما لم اعلم يسالونني ( مز 35: 11 )
*_


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*جميل جدا ....*

*و ماذا بعد ...*

*و ماذا بعد يا زميل هل اراد فعلا المسيح تدمير هيكل الرب و بناءه و ان هؤلاء ليسوا شهداء زور بل شهداء حقيقه *

*ام ان المسيح لم يقل انه يريد تدمير هيكل الرب و بناءه و ان هؤلاء شهداء زور فعلا*


----------



## عارف (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السبب الرئيسى يخبر به القاتل لماذا قتل ضحيته
وايات الانجيل كانت واضحة وضوح الشمس
لا يهم بعد ذلك اراء الاخرين ولو كان المسيح 
لان الدافع يخبر به من ارتكب الجريمة اذا ارتكبت وليس الضحية او شخص اخر
*[font=&quot]٧**[font=&quot]‏فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ  مَجْمَعًا وَقَالُوا:"مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هذَا الإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ  آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً[/font]
يوحنا ١١ : ٤٨
[font=&quot]٤٨[/font][font=&quot]‏إِنْ تَرَكْنَاهُ هكَذَا يُؤْمِنُ  الْجَمِيعُ بِهِ، فَيَأْتِي [/font][font=&quot]الرُّومَانِيُّونَ وَيَأْخُذُونَ مَوْضِعَنَا  وَأُمَّتَنَا".[/font]
يوحنا ١١ : ٤٩
[font=&quot]٤٩[/font][font=&quot]‏فَقَالَ لَهُمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ،  وَهُوَ قَيَافَا، كَانَ رَئِيسًا لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ  السَّنَةِ:"أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ شَيْئًا،[/font]
يوحنا ١١ : ٥٠
[font=&quot]٥٠[/font][font=&quot]‏وَلاَ تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ  لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَهْلِكَ  الأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا!".[/font]*[/font]
ثم بعد ذلك تلفق اى تهمة لتبرير الجريمة
وهذا هو  سبب تأمر اليهود لقتل المسيح
كيف تقلون على هذه الايات غلط


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> ثم بعد ذلك تلفق اى تهمة لتبرير الجريمة
> وهذا هو سبب تأمر اليهود لقتل المسيح
> كيف تقلون على هذه الايات غلط


قصدك دى أسباب رؤساء الكهنه أم سبب دعوة اليهود لصلبه فهى التجديف


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> اولا انت هنا استشهدت بحادثه الرجم اي تتحدث عن السبب الذي اراد بسببه ان يرجمه اليهود و التي فلت منها رب المجد من اليهود و ليس حادثه الصلب



لم اتحدث عن حادثة الصلب بل عن سبب الصلب
فالسبب لم يحدث في حادثة الصلب
بل الاسباب متراكمة من وقت ما بدأ يسوع المسيح رسالته و حتى حادثة الصلب

لذلك فقوله (انا و الآب واحد) و حادثة الرجم
تدخل ضمن الاسباب التي من أجلها أراد اليهود صلب المسيح

بالاضافة الى ان الموضوع عن (لماذا اراد اليهود قتل المسيح)
و ليس عن (لماذا أراد اليهود صلب المسيح)

الموضوع عن القتل بأي طريقة
سواء بالرجم أو بالصلب
فحادثة الرجم هي حادثة توضح ان اليهود أرادوا قتله عن طريق الرجم



> فلو تكمل يوحنا 10 معي ستعلم ان السبب هو انه قال انه و الاب واحد وتعرف ان الرجم لم يحصل لان يسوع المسيح اله الكون فلت من ايدي مخلوقاته اليهود في هذه الحادثه



طيب و بعدين؟
ههههههههههههههههههه
ايه المشكلة في كدة اصلا؟



> 2- السبب الذي ذكرته هو السبب الرئيسي و الذي علي اساسه شهد شهداء الزور
> فلم يقول شهداء الزور في المحاكمه ان يسوع المسيح قال انه ابن الله او ان قال ملك يهود هذه اتت لاحقا بعد ان شهد شهداء الزور بقول ان المسيح اراد تدمير هيكل الرب و بناءه من جديد



و لذلك لم يلتفت رئيس الكهنة الي شهادة هؤلاء الشهود
بل ذهب للمتهم نفسه و سأله
و سمعه من فمه ادعاء الالوهية
و قال (ما حاجتنا بعد لشهود قد سمعتم التجاديف)
سمعتم المتهم نفسه يعترف
و الاعتراف سيد الأدلة

اذًا فالسبب معروف و واضح للجميع الا المعاندين الذين يعرفون السبب و (بيستعبطوا) زي سيادتك كدة ههههههههههههههه



> يعني بالعربي الفصيح يا زميل سن اوف جيسس



جيسس سن مش سون اوف جيسس



> هذا هو السبب الرئيسي للمحاكمه من اصلها



دليلك؟ :smil12:



> هذا لا يعني انكارك ان السبب الرئيسي هو تدمير الهيكل هيكل الرب



بل يعني الانكار التام
فمن أين أتيت انت بـ (السبب الرئيسي)؟
الم تكتفي من التدليس؟



> لان اليهود عايروا المسيح بذلك ايضا وهو علي الصليب قائلين :
> (( قائلين يا ناقض الهيكل وبانيه في ثلاثة ايام خلّص نفسك.ان كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب.))
> 
> (( وكان المجتازون يجدفون عليه وهم يهزون رؤوسهم قائلين آه يا ناقض الهيكل وبانيه في ثلاثة ايام.))
> ...



طيب و بعدين؟



> التهمه الرئيسيه و التي شهد عليها الشهود هي تدمير الهيكل
> فلماذا اراد اليهود قتل المسيح هي :
> 1- السبب الرئيسي و الاول هو نقض الهيكل هيكل الرب وهي التي شهد عليها الشهود
> 2- اتهامه بأنه قال انه ابن الله
> 3- بأنه ملك يهود



خطأ
السبب الرئيسي و الأول هو اعترافه بأنه هو الله
السبب الثاني هو انه قال اني انقض الهيكل و ابنيه في ثلاثه أيام
وهو سبب فرعي لأنه بشهادة شهود زوووووور
فقط لأن شيوخ المجمع طلبوا منهم ان يتهموه بأي شئ لكي يقدموه للمحاكمة
فكلامهم اصلا لا قيمة له
أما هو فقد اعترف بالتهمة و الاعتراف سيد الأدلة
و على أثر ذلك قال رئيس الكهنة (ما حاجتنا بعد لشهود)
و (قد سمعتم التجاديف)

أما عن قوله (ابن الله) و (ملك اليهود) فهذا الكلام هو نفسه اعترافه بالالوهية
لأن ابن الله = الالوهية
و ملك اليهود هو الله وحده



> و ماذا بعد يا زميل هل اراد فعلا المسيح تدمير هيكل الرب و بناءه و ان هؤلاء ليسوا شهداء زور بل شهداء حقيقه



لا شهود زور
لأن المسيح كان يتحدث عن هيكل جسده الذي سيموت و يقوم في اليوم الثالث
أما هم ففهموا انه يقصد هيكل سليمان



> ام ان المسيح لم يقل انه يريد تدمير هيكل الرب و بناءه و ان هؤلاء شهداء زور فعلا



مظبوط
يسوع لم يقل انه يريد تدمير الهيكل !!

18 فَسَأَلَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «أَيَّةَ آيَةٍ تُرِينَا حَتَّى تَفْعَلَ هَذَا؟» 
19 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «انْقُضُوا هَذَا الْهَيْكَلَ وَفِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أُقِيمُهُ». 
20 فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «فِي سِتٍّ وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً بُنِيَ هَذَا الْهَيْكَلُ أَفَأَنْتَ فِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ تُقِيمُهُ؟» 
21 وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ يَقُولُ عَنْ هَيْكَلِ جَسَدِهِ. 
22 فَلَمَّا قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ تَذَكَّرَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ هَذَا فَآمَنُوا بِالْكِتَابِ وَالْكلاَمِ الَّذِي قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ.​
فحتى في طريقة قوله للنبوءة
فقد قال (انقضوا الهيكل) و انا أبنيه في 3 ايام

لم يقل انه سيدمر الهيكل أو يريد تدمير الهيكل
بل ردًا على طلبهم لآية
يخبرهم انه يستطيع - لو هم نقضوا الهيكل - ان يبنيه في ثلاثة أيام

و لذلك نشكر حسن تعاونك معنا



عارف قال:


> السبب الرئيسى يخبر به القاتل لماذا قتل ضحيته
> وايات الانجيل كانت واضحة وضوح الشمس
> لا يهم بعد ذلك اراء الاخرين ولو كان المسيح
> لان الدافع يخبر به من ارتكب الجريمة اذا ارتكبت وليس الضحية او شخص اخر
> *[font=&quot]٧**[font=&quot]‏فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ  مَجْمَعًا وَقَالُوا:"مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هذَا الإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ  آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً*





عارف قال:


> *
> يوحنا ١١ : ٤٨
> [font=&quot]٤٨[/font][font=&quot]‏إِنْ تَرَكْنَاهُ هكَذَا يُؤْمِنُ  الْجَمِيعُ بِهِ، فَيَأْتِي [/font][font=&quot]الرُّومَانِيُّونَ وَيَأْخُذُونَ مَوْضِعَنَا  وَأُمَّتَنَا".[/font]
> يوحنا ١١ : ٤٩
> ...



هذا هو الهدف و ليس السبب
لم نسمع منك أي تعليق على هذه المشاركة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2427498&postcount=39
هل تكرر الكلام كالبغبغاء أم ماذا؟
ام ان الافلاس قد بدأ يصيبك؟.
[/FONT]


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> ((ماشي سأعتبر هذه الاسباب التي لم اعارض عليها اصلا من الاسباب التي ادت الي صلبه ))
> 
> 
> بالاضافة الى ان الموضوع عن (لماذا اراد اليهود قتل المسيح)
> ...


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_*



*__*اقتباس*__*



*__*



*__*يعني بالعربي الفصيح يا زميل سن اوف جيسس *__*



*__*



*_

_*جيسس سن مش سون اوف جيسس
(( طيب مش سون اوف جيسس بل صن اوف جيسس لو انت مدقق كده ))

*__*



*__*اقتباس*__*



*__*



*__*هذا هو السبب الرئيسي للمحاكمه من اصلها *__*



*__*



*_

_*دليلك؟ :smil12:*_

_*(( احلي شئ لما تطلب الدليل من عيوني الاثنين من غير ما ترمش يا زميل صن اوف جيسس او سون اوف جيسس*_
_*و الك الدليل :*_
_* والذين امسكوا يسوع مضوا به الى قيافا رئيس الكهنة حيث اجتمع الكتبة والشيوخ.*__* 58 واما بطرس فتبعه من بعيد الى دار رئيس الكهنة فدخل الى داخل وجلس بين الخدام لينظر النهاية.*_<A name=ver59>_* 59 وكان رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ والمجمع كله يطلبون شهادة زور على يسوع لكي يقتلوه.<A name=ver60>60 فلم يجدوا.ومع انه جاء شهود زور كثيرون لم يجدوا.ولكن اخيرا تقدم شاهدا زور*_<A name=ver61>_* 61 وقالا.هذا قال اني اقدر ان انقض هيكل الله وفي ثلاثة ايام ابنيه.*_<A name=ver62>_* 62 فقام رئيس الكهنة وقال له اما تجيب بشيء.ماذا يشهد به هذان عليك.*_<A name=ver63>_* 63 واما يسوع فكان ساكتا.فاجاب رئيس الكهنة وقال له استحلفك بالله الحي ان تقول لنا هل انت المسيح ابن الله.*_<A name=ver64>_* 64 قال له يسوع انت قلت.وايضا اقول لكم من الان تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة واتيا على سحاب السماء.*_<A name=ver65>_* 65 فمزق رئيس الكهنة حينئذ ثيابه قائلا قد جدف.ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهود.ها قد سمعتم تجديفه.*_<A name=ver66>_* 66 ماذا ترون.فاجابوا وقالوا انه مستوجب الموت.*_<A name=ver67>_* 67 حينئذ بصقوا في وجهه ولكموه.واخرون لطموه*_<A name=ver68>_* 68 قائلين تنبا لنا ايها المسيح من ضربك*_<A name=ver69>
* ))*

_*



*__*اقتباس*__*



*__*



*__*هذا لا يعني انكارك ان السبب الرئيسي هو تدمير الهيكل هيكل الرب *__*



*__*



*_

_*بل يعني الانكار التام
فمن أين أتيت انت بـ (السبب الرئيسي)؟
الم تكتفي من التدليس؟*_
_*(( يا زميل اعمل ايه ضروري ادلس عليك مصيبه ابتلاني الله بها *_
_*اما لماذا دلست و قلت لك انه السبب الرئيسي فالسبب واضح ...*_
_*تذهب الي انجيل متي الاصحاح 27 *_
_*و تسأل نفسك لما مسك اليهود باله الكون خالق السموات والارض عملوا ايه؟*_
_*ستجد انهم طلبوا شهاده زور ليه ياتري ؟*_
_*حتي يقتلوه؟*_
_*طيب ايه هيا شهاده الزور الي شهد بها شهداء الزور ياتري ؟*_
_*هل هي :*_
_*1- انه قال ابن الله *_
_*2- انه قال هو ملك يهود *_
_*3- انه نقض السبت *_
_*4- انه قال انقضوا الهيكل و انا ابنيه في ثلاثه ايام *_

_*طيب و بعد ان شهد الشهود شهاده الزور حصل ايه *_
_*هل حصل بعد شهاده الزور الاتي :*_
_*1- ادعي انه ابن الله *_
_*2- ادعي انه ملك يهود*_
_*3- ادعي انه يبني الهيكل في ثلاثه ايام *_

_*اكتب بالترتيب التهم ...))




*__*



*__*اقتباس*__*



*__*



*__*لان اليهود عايروا المسيح بذلك ايضا وهو علي الصليب قائلين :
(( قائلين يا ناقض الهيكل وبانيه في ثلاثة ايام خلّص نفسك.ان كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب.))

(( وكان المجتازون يجدفون عليه وهم يهزون رؤوسهم قائلين آه يا ناقض الهيكل وبانيه في ثلاثة ايام.))

اذا عاير اليهود ايضا المسيح بقولهم ياناقض الهيكل *__*



*__*



*_

_*طيب و بعدين؟
(( وبعدين ديه نأجلها شوي لان التدليس حيوصل الي مستوي اعلي)*_
_*)*_
_****** التعليق في الاقتباس بين السطور ملون بالاحمر ******_

_*يتبع....*_


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_*



*__*اقتباس*__*



*__*



*__*التهمه الرئيسيه و التي شهد عليها الشهود هي تدمير الهيكل 
فلماذا اراد اليهود قتل المسيح هي :
1- السبب الرئيسي و الاول هو نقض الهيكل هيكل الرب وهي التي شهد عليها الشهود 
2- اتهامه بأنه قال انه ابن الله
3- بأنه ملك يهود *__*



*__*



*_

_*خطأ
السبب الرئيسي و الأول هو اعترافه بأنه هو الله
السبب الثاني هو انه قال اني انقض الهيكل و ابنيه في ثلاثه أيام
وهو سبب فرعي لأنه بشهادة شهود زوووووور
فقط لأن شيوخ المجمع طلبوا منهم ان يتهموه بأي شئ لكي يقدموه للمحاكمة
فكلامهم اصلا لا قيمة له
أما هو فقد اعترف بالتهمة و الاعتراف سيد الأدلة
و على أثر ذلك قال رئيس الكهنة (ما حاجتنا بعد لشهود)
و (قد سمعتم التجاديف)*_
_*(( زميل صن او جيسس او سون اوف جيسس خليني ادلس عليك مره تانيه و اقول لك لو انه ادعي الالوهيه قبل شهاده الزور لما احتاج الشيوخ لي شهاده الزور *_

_*همسه في اذنك :*_
_*ما تعتبره ادعاء الالوهيه جاء بعد ان شهد الشاهدين شهاده الزور - راجع متي 27 - ما تقولش لي حد-هشش-))


*_


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_* أما عن قوله (ابن الله) و (ملك اليهود) فهذا الكلام هو نفسه اعترافه بالالوهية
لأن ابن الله = الالوهية
و ملك اليهود هو الله وحده*_

_*((هل كل من قيل عنه انه ابن الله يعني انه اله ارجو ان تراجع العهد القديم و تشوف كم واحد قيل عنه ابن الله تدليسي لن استخدمه في هذه النقطه*_

_*و كيف عرفت حضرتك ان ملك يهود يعني انه الله يعني سليمان مثلا كان ملكا علي اليهود هل يعني هو الله- ياريت حضرتك توضح-))



*__*



*__*اقتباس*__*



*__*



*__*و ماذا بعد يا زميل هل اراد فعلا المسيح تدمير هيكل الرب و بناءه و ان هؤلاء ليسوا شهداء زور بل شهداء حقيقه *__*



*__*



*_

_*لا شهود زور
لأن المسيح كان يتحدث عن هيكل جسده الذي سيموت و يقوم في اليوم الثالث
أما هم ففهموا انه يقصد هيكل سليمان*_

_*(( طب ليه ما فهموش انه كان يتكلم عن جسده هو المسيح كان يكلمهم بي لغه لا يفهمونها))



*__*



*__*اقتباس*__*



*__*



*__*ام ان المسيح لم يقل انه يريد تدمير هيكل الرب و بناءه و ان هؤلاء شهداء زور فعلا *__*



*__*



*_

_*مظبوط
يسوع لم يقل انه يريد تدمير الهيكل !!*_

_*(( ايش عرفك هو قال لليهود انه لم يكن يقصد هيكل سليمان ))


*__*18 فَسَأَلَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «أَيَّةَ آيَةٍ تُرِينَا حَتَّى تَفْعَلَ هَذَا؟» 
19 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «انْقُضُوا هَذَا الْهَيْكَلَ وَفِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أُقِيمُهُ». 
20 فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «فِي سِتٍّ وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً بُنِيَ هَذَا الْهَيْكَلُ أَفَأَنْتَ فِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ تُقِيمُهُ؟» 
21 وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ يَقُولُ عَنْ هَيْكَلِ جَسَدِهِ. 
22 فَلَمَّا قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ تَذَكَّرَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ هَذَا فَآمَنُوا بِالْكِتَابِ وَالْكلاَمِ الَّذِي قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ.*_

*(( مين الذي قال انما كان يقصد هيكل جسده *
*هل الذي قالها المسيح لليهود ام ان كاتبها شخص يشرح فيه القصد من وراء قول المسيح انقضوا هذا الهيكل و في ثلاثه ايام اقيمه))*​_*فحتى في طريقة قوله للنبوءة
فقد قال (انقضوا الهيكل) و انا أبنيه في 3 ايام*_

_*(( اي نبوؤه التي فيها هذا الكلام ( انقضوا الهيكل) ؟؟؟*_
_*ياريت تحط الشاهد ))


لم يقل انه سيدمر الهيكل أو يريد تدمير الهيكل

(( امال قال ايه؟))
بل ردًا على طلبهم لآية
يخبرهم انه يستطيع - لو هم نقضوا الهيكل - ان يبنيه في ثلاثة أيام

(( اي هيكل فيهم بالضبط هيكل جسده ام هيكل سليمان))

و لذلك نشكر حسن تعاونك معنا
(( لا شكر علي واجب))


*__*



*__*اقتباس*__*



*__*



*__*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عارف *__*

*__*



*__*



*__*السبب الرئيسى يخبر به القاتل لماذا قتل ضحيته
وايات الانجيل كانت واضحة وضوح الشمس
لا يهم بعد ذلك اراء الاخرين ولو كان المسيح 
لان الدافع يخبر به من ارتكب الجريمة اذا ارتكبت وليس الضحية او شخص اخر
*_*٧‏فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعًا وَقَالُوا:"مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هذَا الإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً
يوحنا ١١ : ٤٨
٤٨‏إِنْ تَرَكْنَاهُ هكَذَا يُؤْمِنُ الْجَمِيعُ بِهِ، فَيَأْتِي الرُّومَانِيُّونَ وَيَأْخُذُونَ مَوْضِعَنَا وَأُمَّتَنَا".
يوحنا ١١ : ٤٩
٤٩‏فَقَالَ لَهُمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ، وَهُوَ قَيَافَا، كَانَ رَئِيسًا لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ:"أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ شَيْئًا،
يوحنا ١١ : ٥٠
٥٠‏وَلاَ تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَهْلِكَ الأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا!".
ثم بعد ذلك تلفق اى تهمة لتبرير الجريمة
وهذا هو سبب تأمر اليهود لقتل المسيح
كيف تقلون على هذه الايات غلط*_*



*__*



*_

_*هذا هو الهدف و ليس السبب
لم نسمع منك أي تعليق على هذه المشاركة
*__*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...8&postcount=39*_


*(( تعليقي بسيط جدا :*
*ان اليهود فعلا فهموا بأن قوله انا و الاب واحد انه كان يعادل نفسه بالله *
*كما فهموا بقوله انقضوا الهيكل بأنه كان يقصد هيكل سليمان بينما كان يقصد هيكل جسده كما حضرتك و تفضلت يعني لن تعتمد علي فهم اليهود لكلام المسيح الذي قد يحتمل انه كان يقصد شئ اخر  ))*
_*هل تكرر الكلام كالبغبغاء أم ماذا؟
ام ان الافلاس قد بدأ يصيبك؟.*_

_*(( حسنا يازميل تحب ان تعلم مدي افلاسي لا مشكله *_

_*أذا نظرت الي فهم اليهود لقول المسيح انه قال انقضوا هذا الهيكل و انا اقيمه في ثلاثه ايام بأنه كان يقصد هيكل سليمان بينما كان يقصد هو هيكل جسده *_

_*هذا يعني ان كلمه هيكل و التي تشير الي هيكل سليمان هي نفس الكلمه التي تستخدم لي الاشاره الي هيكل الجسد ( الهيكل العظمي للانسان)*_
_*في اللغه العبريه *_

_*لكن مامدي دقه هذا الكلام وما هي مصداقيته *_
_*هل فعلا اليهود يستخدمون نفس الكلمه العبريه لي الاشاره الي هيكل الجسد و هيكل سليمان ام انهم يستخدمون كلمتين مختلفتين تماما كل كلمه تشير الي شئ معين فمثلا تقول بالعبريه كذا فيفهم اليهودي انك تقصد هيكل سليمان و تقول بالعبريه كذا فيفهم اليهودي انك تقصد هيكل جسدك*_

_*سوف اترك لك هذا السؤال البسيط :*_
_*ما هي الكلمه العبريه التي تستخدم لي الاشاره الي هيكل الرب *_
_*ما هي الكلمه العبريه التي تستخدم الي الاشاره الي هيكل الانسان *_

_*تمتع مع افلاس المهندي ايما تمتع *_

_*طبعا ستخبرني هل الكلمتان هما نفس الكلمه حتي يتلخبط اليهود في فهم قول المسيح انقضوا هذا الهيكل بينما هو يقصد هيكل جسده.*_
_*ام ان الكلمتين مختلفتان تمام الاختلاف حتي انه من المستحيل ان يتلخبط اليهودي في فهم قول المسيح *_

_*انجوي ماي افلاس هههههههه))


*_
THE END​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> ((ماشي سأعتبر هذه الاسباب التي لم اعارض عليها اصلا من الاسباب التي ادت الي صلبه ))



بس خلاص
انتهى الموضوع



> (( لا توجد مشكله يا زميل الله خالق هذا الكون العظيم يفلت من مخلوقاته الضعيفه الي هما اليهود عادي جدا و اليهود لاحقينوا عاوزين يقتلوه تدخل العقل زي الصاروخ))



لو مش داخلة عقلك افتح موضوع جديد في قسم الاسئلة و الأجوبة
و انا هدخلها عقلك
لكن دا مش موضوعنا خالص
موضوعنا انتهى مع اثبات ان اليهود ارادوا قتل المسيح لأنه ادعى الالوهية



> لا تسلمني الى مرام مضايقي لانه قد قام علي شهود زور و نافث ظلم( مز 27: 12 )
> شهود زور يقومون و عما لم اعلم يسالونني ( مز 35: 11 )؟؟؟))



شهود زور زي اللي قالوا انه هيهدم الهيكل و يبنيه في 3 ايام



> (( طيب مش سون اوف جيسس بل صن اوف جيسس لو انت مدقق كده ))



بل جيسس سن



> (( احلي شئ لما تطلب الدليل من عيوني الاثنين من غير ما ترمش يا زميل صن اوف جيسس او سون اوف جيسس



جيسس سن ، و آخر مرة هنبهك
المرة الجاية هتخد كارت احمر



> و الك الدليل :



انا عاوز دليل ان دا سبب رئيسي يا عزيزي
متكررش الكلام كالبغبغاء !!



> تذهب الي انجيل متي الاصحاح 27
> و تسأل نفسك لما مسك اليهود باله الكون خالق السموات والارض عملوا ايه؟
> ستجد انهم طلبوا شهاده زور ليه ياتري ؟
> حتي يقتلوه؟



و بعدها تلاقي رئيس الكهنة لم يلتفت لشهادتهم لأنه عارف اليهود بيتلككوله و السلام
و سأل المتهم نفسه
قام المتهم اعترف
فقال ما حاجتنا بعد لشهود
الراجل اعترف بلسانه
فالتهمة هي التي يعترف بها المتهم
و ليس التي يشهد بها الشهود الزور

عموما بما اننا اثبتنا المراد اثباته من الموضوع
فكل رغيك المعتاد لن أرد عليه !!​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

للأسف أجد نفسي مضطر للرد على كل تدليس حتى أفضحه !!



> لو انه ادعي الالوهيه قبل شهاده الزور لما احتاج الشيوخ لي شهاده الزور



بل محتاجين الشهود الزور لاثبات هذا أمنام رئيس الكهنة
أمام من سيقضي بأنه مذنب
فهو قد اعلن عن الوهيته من قبل و لكن في عدم حضور رئيس الكهنة
لذلك هم احضروا شهود حتى يديونه أمام رئيس الكهنة
لكن هو بنفسه قال ما يريدون ولم تعد هناك حاجة للشهود



> همسه في اذنك :
> ما تعتبره ادعاء الالوهيه جاء بعد ان شهد الشاهدين شهاده الزور - راجع متي 27 - ما تقولش لي حد-هشش-))



كشفا للتدليس
اعلانه عن الالوهية جاء قبل وقوفه أمام رئيس الكهنة
و جاء أيضا باعتراف منه أمام رئيس الكهنة
1- يوحنا 5
16 *وَلِهَذَا* كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْرُدُونَ يَسُوعَ وَيَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ عَمِلَ هَذَا فِي سَبْتٍ. 
17 فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ». 
18 *فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا *كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ *بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.*

2- يوحنا 10
30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ». 
31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 
32 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 
33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ *وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَها*ً»​
و كل هذا كان قبل وقوفه أمام رئيس الكهنة

شوفت انك مدلس كبير؟

و اعترافه أمام رئيس الكهنة لا ينفي انه قال نفس الكلام من قبل !!



> ((هل كل من قيل عنه انه ابن الله يعني انه اله ارجو ان تراجع العهد القديم و تشوف كم واحد قيل عنه ابن الله تدليسي لن استخدمه في هذه النقطه



ربما عليك ان تراجع العهد القديم و تتحفنا بمن قيل عنهم ابن الله



> و كيف عرفت حضرتك ان ملك يهود يعني انه الله يعني سليمان مثلا كان ملكا علي اليهود هل يعني هو الله- ياريت حضرتك توضح-))



ملك اليهود يا عزيزي هو الله
و ليس ملك دولة بني اسرائيل

 متى الأصحاح 2 العدد 2 قَائِلِينَ: «أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ فَإِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا نَجْمَهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ وَأَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ».​
خصوصا ان اليهود في هذه الفترة كانوا محتلين
و ليس لهم ملك اصلا



> (( طب ليه ما فهموش انه كان يتكلم عن جسده هو المسيح كان يكلمهم بي لغه لا يفهمونها))



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مفهموش عشان فهمهم ثقيل زيك كدة
عندك اعتراض؟



> (( ايش عرفك هو قال لليهود انه لم يكن يقصد هيكل سليمان ))



الانجيل عرفني



> (( مين الذي قال انما كان يقصد هيكل جسده
> هل الذي قالها المسيح لليهود ام ان كاتبها شخص يشرح فيه القصد من وراء قول المسيح انقضوا هذا الهيكل و في ثلاثه ايام اقيمه))



القائل هو الوحى الالهي المدون بواسطة القديس يوحنا الانجيلي 
عندك اعتراض؟



> (( اي نبوؤه التي فيها هذا الكلام ( انقضوا الهيكل) ؟؟؟
> ياريت تحط الشاهد ))



 يوحنا الأصحاح 2 العدد 19 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «*انْقُضُوا هَذَا الْهَيْكَلَ* وَفِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أُقِيمُهُ».​
و هذه نبوءة عن صلبه و قيامته في اليوم الثالث !!



> (( اي هيكل فيهم بالضبط هيكل جسده ام هيكل سليمان))



هيكل جسده



> (( تعليقي بسيط جدا :
> ان اليهود فعلا فهموا بأن قوله انا و الاب واحد انه كان يعادل نفسه بالله



شكرا ليك
و بكدة يكون انتهى موضوعنا لذلك سيغلق بسبب التشتيت و التطويل الذي تتعمده انت
أي استفسار آخر ضعه في موضوع منفصل



> كما فهموا بقوله انقضوا الهيكل بأنه كان يقصد هيكل سليمان بينما كان يقصد هيكل جسده كما حضرتك و تفضلت يعني لن تعتمد علي فهم اليهود لكلام المسيح الذي قد يحتمل انه كان يقصد شئ اخر ))



بل ان الكتاب المقدس في حالة فهم اليهود كلام المسيح بشكل خاطئ ، وضّح المقصود
أما في حالة فهمهم ان المسيح يعادل نفسه بالله
فلم يقل انهم فهموه بشكل خاطئ
أو انه يقصد شئ آخر !!



> أذا نظرت الي فهم اليهود لقول المسيح انه قال انقضوا هذا الهيكل و انا اقيمه في ثلاثه ايام بأنه كان يقصد هيكل سليمان بينما كان يقصد هو هيكل جسده
> 
> هذا يعني ان كلمه هيكل و التي تشير الي هيكل سليمان هي نفس الكلمه التي تستخدم لي الاشاره الي هيكل الجسد ( الهيكل العظمي للانسان)
> في اللغه العبريه
> ...



ذكي من يومك
لو كان المسيح استخدم اصلا كلمة أخرى غير التي تستخدم لهيكل سليمان
ماكان اليهود فهموه بشكل خاطئ أصلا
أما هو فاستخدم نفس الكلمة مشيرا الي هيكل جسده
و ليس هيكله العظمي كما اشرت انت
و الكلمة مستخدمة في الكتاب مرة أخرى لعلك لا تعرف
لذلك نعلمك لنمحي جهلك

كورنثوس 1 اصحاح 3
16 أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّكُمْ هَيْكَلُ اللهِ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَسْكُنُ فِيكُمْ؟ 
17 إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُفْسِدُ هَيْكَلَ اللهِ فَسَيُفْسِدُهُ اللهُ لأَنَّ هَيْكَلَ اللهِ مُقَدَّسٌ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ هُوَ.​
الجهل ليس عيبًا و لكن العيب هو العند و التدليس !!



> تمتع مع افلاس المهندي ايما تمتع



نتمتع دائما بافلاس المسلمين أينما وجدوا

يغلق الموضوع لانتهاء غرضه و اثبات ما فيه من حقيقة
أي استفسار أو سؤال خارج الموضوع يوضع في موضوع جديد


----------

